# Why is my sweet female tiel Stormy is getting very moody



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I am absolutely dumbfounded, my female tiel Stormy is always so sweet and loving and 95 percent of the time will come to me when I approach her and climb on my finger. I went to her cage as normal today and she hissed at me and would NOT let me touch her. I do not understand what has happened. Every time I have approached her today she will have NOTHING to do with me.
I am wondering if she is feeling replaced by the new tiels that we have taken in.
It used to be just her and my tiel that flew away Snickers. Now we have 3 new ones who have come into our lives in the last month. She seems to be getting really cozy with one of the tiels. He is a Lutino that we took in a couple of weeks after her cage buddy Snickers flew out of our life. They share a cage and I see them preening each other. Usually she will not let a tiel preen her, but she seems to let him.
I also noticed that usually the Lutino, Linny will usually fight her when she comes around the food dish...we have two food dishes, but today I put a sprig of millet in the play yard and waited to see if he would his and no, he allowed her to eat.
Do I need to worry that she may be pregnant? How can I tell and what do I need to do? I just recently found out she is female...srtieils gave me that big shocker!
Anyway, is that what happens...do they stop liking you and turn on you?
I hope not...I will just cry.
Please let me know what you all think.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

So many things have changed for her, it could be one or any of them. She could be stressed because she lost her cagemate, or because of the new one. I would personally be concerned about caging two birds together who are fighting over food. I would definitely make sure that he isn't keeping her from eating, it's good that you have two food stations. Could she be moulting? That can cause them to seem cranky as well.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hormones would also cause this as well...or if she is getting ready to lay she could be defending where she will be laying at i.e. her cage. You might want to weigh her, I've noticed that my Cinnamon gains weight before she lays. Also if she's looking in corners she's getting ready to lay.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Stormy get the food...he just hisses at her sometimes and then she tells him who is boss and he moves out of her way. I only mentioned that because I thought if they have mated maybe him allowing her to share might mean something...I don't know.
After posting this earlier, I decided to go over to her and without saying too much I offered to let her come to the computer with me...this is her favorite thing to do...mommy and her time. 
Anyway she came to me without fussing and sat with me for a good 40 minutes, but I kept noticing she was falling asleep so I put her back in her cage so she could get some good sleep. I am thinking maybe she is not getting enough sleep or something. She seemed to be a little sweeter after her long nap.
If for some reason she was to become pregnant, what should I do? Do I give her a nest box? If she is not and I think she is then I have just encouraged her to lay eggs.
When will I be able to tell if she is? Is there only certain times of the year or is it year round they can have a baby? I am thinking I need to get another cage so I can separate her from the other 3 males. She is 2 1/2 years old and has never laid an egg.
I will keep you all posted.

Oh by the way...I have not noticed her molting, but my other three are so maybe she is too...I will look closer to the feathers in the cage. Her cage buddy is a Lutino and she is white so it is kind of hard to tell the difference. lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Normally you can tell if she's going to lay if she has been sitting in corners or guarding a certain area where she has decided to lay. Also, she may gain a little weight (my Cinnamon does, she gains weight right before she lays) and have a bump close to her vent where the egg may be before it gets ready to come out. These are just some of the things I noticed with my girl when she laid. If you don't put a nest box and then she does lay, all you have to do is wash your hands and then move the egg to a nest box for her. So if you aren't sure yet, then wait and see what she does, just in case she isn't going to lay, this way you wont encourage her.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you...I was holding her today and she seems heavier...I will weigh her tomorrow...does she get heavier and heavier? I will not even know what to do if she is pregnant. Can someone who knows nothing about this be able to take care of her? I am afraid that I will mess something up for her. She seems to be in the play yard that I got them a couple of weeks ago...I see her in there most of the day. It is kind of boxed in at the bottom. How long does it take for them to lay an egg if she is pregnant? Are we talking months or weeks? I do not know what I am going to do if she is.


----------

